# Life just became difficult for weeds around here!



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Here that evil laughter? :nod: :twisted:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-rOAZFw1-k


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I love Certainty and Celsius together


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I do have a question regarding the Certainty, it says to apply 2 days after mowing and wait 2 days before mowing again. Right now, I'm mowing every other day. (20k with a 26" walk-mower.... yeah). Do I really have to wait that long, could I get away with mowing 24hrs on either side of the app? Or could I slam on the brakes with the PGR and hopefully make it the 6 days in between?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

The idea behind waiting 48 hours before and after mowing is (a) to not stress the weed before applying herbicide [cutting the blade off causes the plant to react] and (b) to allow the herbicide to work its way into the plant after application [translocation into the cells of the plant, or absorption into the soil, etc.] depending on the mode of action of the herbicide....

Cutting too soon before stresses the plant. You want the weeds to be drinking in water, and feeding itself so the herbicide can get inside the plant better. Cutting too soon before or after means you reduce the blade or surface area which reduces the plant's ability to absorb the chemical through its blade/leaf system, and there is less foliar tissue available for the herbicide to come in contact with and move the herbicide's active ingredients into the cells and tissues feeding the plant.

So it reduces the effectiveness of the herbicide, both ways, and you end up with worse results and wasted chemicals/money.


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

I just put down some certainty/celsius yesterday. I had already sprayed some certainty a few weeks ago for the nutsedge (which is all dead now) but I noticed some areas of carolina geranium and some nutsedge i missed on the last application so I decided to try the mix out this time.


----------



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

hefegrass said:


> I just put down some certainty/celsius yesterday. I had already sprayed some certainty a few weeks ago for the nutsedge (which is all dead now) but I noticed some areas of carolina geranium and some nutsedge i missed on the last application so I decided to try the mix out this time.


What rate did you use the certainty at? How many scoops per 1000 sqft?


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

Alex_18 said:


> hefegrass said:
> 
> 
> > I just put down some certainty/celsius yesterday. I had already sprayed some certainty a few weeks ago for the nutsedge (which is all dead now) but I noticed some areas of carolina geranium and some nutsedge i missed on the last application so I decided to try the mix out this time.
> ...


I used the certainty at 1 large scoop per 1000 mixed in 2 gallons
this time i mixed with celsius and yes it knocked out all my weeds..but it did cause a slight bit of yellowing

Certainty by itself is very gentle on my zoysia, but the celsius (at lowest rate ) seems slightly hot.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> I do have a question regarding the Certainty, it says to apply 2 days after mowing and wait 2 days before mowing again. Right now, I'm mowing every other day. (20k with a 26" walk-mower.... yeah). Do I really have to wait that long, could I get away with mowing 24hrs on either side of the app? Or could I slam on the brakes with the PGR and hopefully make it the 6 days in between?


I just try to split the difference the best I can when mowing more often.


----------



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

hefegrass said:


> Alex_18 said:
> 
> 
> > hefegrass said:
> ...


Awesome. Thanks for the help


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> Here that evil laughter? :nod: :twisted:


Anybody that has the patience to assemble that LEGO set surely can dominate a lawn. Can't wait to see the results (of the lawn but pics of the LEGO set would be cool too).


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Here that evil laughter? :nod: :twisted:
> ...


I can't wait to get to it!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > I do have a question regarding the Certainty, it says to apply 2 days after mowing and wait 2 days before mowing again. Right now, I'm mowing every other day. (20k with a 26" walk-mower.... yeah). Do I really have to wait that long, could I get away with mowing 24hrs on either side of the app? Or could I slam on the brakes with the PGR and hopefully make it the 6 days in between?
> ...


So, I had my first outing with PGR on Sunday. I kinda knew what to expect but damn. :lol: My lawn hit the brakes like a toddler just ran out in front of it. I sprayed Celsius/Certainty on Wed, and intend to mow tomorrow evening. Can't wait to watch the weeds wither.

It is getting challenging to spray here though. Most days are fairly windy and my sprayer is way too small to throw in big nozzles and crank up the spray rate.


----------



## BenC (Mar 27, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> The idea behind waiting 48 hours before and after mowing is (a) to not stress the weed before applying herbicide [cutting the blade off causes the plant to react] and (b) to allow the herbicide to work its way into the plant after application [translocation into the cells of the plant, or absorption into the soil, etc.] depending on the mode of action of the herbicide....
> 
> Cutting too soon before stresses the plant. You want the weeds to be drinking in water, and feeding itself so the herbicide can get inside the plant better. Cutting too soon before or after means you reduce the blade or surface area which reduces the plant's ability to absorb the chemical through its blade/leaf system, and there is less foliar tissue available for the herbicide to come in contact with and move the herbicide's active ingredients into the cells and tissues feeding the plant.
> 
> So it reduces the effectiveness of the herbicide, both ways, and you end up with worse results and wasted chemicals/money.


I'll add this; the 48 hr window is a safe range for moderate to average growing conditions. If you have prime weather, moisture, fert, in the 24 hours before and after the app, then you'll probably get enough uptake.



You could look at gdd's, or transpiration. If this image attaches it shows our universities weather station ET, not prime uptake conditions. You probably have online access to a nearby weather station with ET data.


----------

